# Mechanical Lubricator



## Runner (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi all,

I have attached a GA sketch of a mechanical lubricator designed by LBSC. However I don't have detailed construction data to enable me to make one. Some information I can deduce from the sketch, but there are areas that have foxed me, particulary the operation. The principle appears to be similar to a wobbler steam engine, is this so? Can anyone can provide data on the oil pathways and the purpose of the 3/16 "x 40TPI thread? I assume that there is a driven shaft that goes through the threaded section.

Thanks in advance

Regards,

Brian


----------



## cncjunior (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Brian,
I don't have all of the answers to your questions and I will do my best to answer a few of them.

There is indeed a shaft that goes through the long threaded 3/16 x40 screw.  I suspect any suitable similar sized thread would work.

It's too bad my memory fails at this time.  I have taken apart a lubricator similar to the one posted above and yet I don't remember the passages enough to offer help.

Perhaps if there hasn't been an answer to your question I can in a few weeks go to my club and look at the lubricator they have.

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Brian,
Daniel explained the threaded shaft although I see no particular need for it. The cylinder is much like an oscillator engine. The ratchet mechanism is rotated by the arm that is driven from usually the valve rod of the engine. As the ratchet mechanism causes the crank to turn in small increments it pulls the piston up drawing oil into the cylinder. As it oscillates over center it forces the oil out through the lower 7/32-40 fitting to a point in the steam line. 
gbritnell


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 19, 2013)

if your just looking for a starting point this may help.  Found it on grabcad.

http://grabcad.com/library/lubricator


----------



## Mike1 (Jun 19, 2013)

This may help.

Mike.


----------



## kvom (Jun 19, 2013)

It is a good idea to size such a lubricator to the engine.  Most of the time they put out too much oil, and it comes out the stack making  a mess.  One way to reduce the flow is to make a ratchet with more teeth.  The pump bore on the Kozo A3 is .10" with 40 teeth for the 3/4" scale engine.  For the 1.5" scale the bore is increased only to .15" rather than doubled.


----------



## Runner (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that provided input. Mike that is the exact information I require, it is probably LBSC's design for a larger model locomotive. I had nearly got there by deduction but what was and still is a concern is how does the oil get into the cylinder? The oil pick up would have to be at the bottom of the reservoir. I can see that the two small holes at the bottom of the stand must provide the oil input and output ports, but I can't quite see what the drilling details are for these, since they don't appear to be shown on the side elevation drawing of the stand.

Regards

Brian


----------



## Mike1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Brian.
The two holes in the bottom of the column, the Right Hand hole is drilled through into the hole at the bottom of the column, the Left Hand hole is a blind hole a 1/16" deep and a groove from that hole down to the bottom of the column.

Mike


----------



## Runner (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Mike, it's perfectly clear now. I suspected that the LH hole was the oil pick up but thought it was a right angled fully enclosed hole which would make the opening for the oil pick up at the bottom of the stand and blocked by the bottom of the reservoir. A groove would work.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mike, would you share all the dimensions for that?  I'd like to model it for future reference.


----------



## Mike1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi JW, Not sure what you mean by share, the details of the pump are from a old LBSC book I have, if you can make the pump from those dimensions I would say go ahead.

Mike.


----------

